# I found a used A6500 + lenses for a great deal



## MitchP (Feb 4, 2022)

Beautiful image quality especially for APS-C. 

My question: who designed the card slot, and how did they atone for their sin?


----------



## ivanz (Feb 4, 2022)

What do you mean? Is it somewhere it should not be?


----------



## MitchP (Feb 5, 2022)

ivanz said:


> What do you mean? Is it somewhere it should not be?


Oh my gosh... The worst design decision in history? It's in the battery compartment - nothing unusual there. But it's wedged in the tightest corner possible with the smooth back of the card facing out. Almost impossible to grip the card to pull it out. Especially for an old guy with arthritis.


----------



## ivanz (Feb 5, 2022)

They never think of us anymore. Be well Mitch.


----------

